# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Can i feed Tomato frogs the ZooMed pacman frog food.

## Frigid123

i plan on getting 2 tomato frogs. i also plan on breeding nightcrawlers for their diet as well. i was just wondering if the pacman frog  food would be good for them along with the nightcrawlers

----------


## FwoGiZ

What are you feeding your pacman frogs?
earthworms/nightcrawlers are very good food for those frogs but I strongly advice you to vary its diet! Diversity is the key!
Bananas are very good.. but if you eat only bananas? I dunno man  :Wink: 
Roaches are VERY good staple..  waxworms pretty good too. Any type or worms are real good treats too.

----------

